# Ozone to treat acariasis (varroa)?



## Blitzz

Has anyone done any experiments with ozone (O3) to find out if it will work for varroa control?

Perhaps in an observation hive.

The generators are very common and inexpensive nowadays.


----------



## raosmun

:thumbsup: DITO: And look to easy to build. However; there does not seem to be much research on using them with bees and or on the woodware, wax (harvested frames), or other equipment.
Any suggestinos:scratch:


----------



## marty

Hello: Blitzz, We have been using O3 for a few years treating our equipment for pesticide and herbicide residue on dead out equipment we posted our findings at slideridgehoney.com so other beekeepers could use the info and build on it.
O3 will kill (varroa) but what "Dr. Roseland James" found was that the bigger the body mass the more air the respiratory system would us and the faster O3 would kill "not saying there is no way to use O3 in a beehive" but we need fresh ideas. Right now the bee's die before the mites.


----------



## mauromassari

Hi, just start here in Brazil a treatment injection ozone at a live beehive and getting good results. So far we are able to inject ozone for 20 minute at the entrance at a beehive, placing a white paper with some liquid vasile and getting counts fo some varroa mites dropping dead. We start this a few days ago and need some advice to improve my research.
Is there anyone that can help me with this test?
Here in Brazil we don´t have much problems with Varroa but I know that is a big problem in USA.
Thanks in advance.

Mauro Massari


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Hi Mauro!
In Italy We have big problem with Varroa. We have big interest to solve it with Ozone. I have two questions for you.
Which kind of ozone generator did you used? How many ppm/h of ozone the generator produced.
Thanks in advance
Luigi Conelli


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Luigi Conelli said:


> Hi Mauro!
> In Italy We have big problem with Varroa. We have big interest to solve it with Ozone. I have two questions for you.
> Which kind of ozone generator did you used? How many ppm/h of ozone the generator produced.
> Thanks in advance
> Luigi Conelli


Good news for all

We have concluded our trials using ozone on bees.
The results is very intersting.
Applying 20 minutes of ozone in the hives, when all the bees are inside, we received as result the dead of all varroa inside the colonies for a long period, more than 21 days. All the stadium of varroas fall down dead after few hours.
We founded the colonies without varroa, EFB, AFB, Nosema sp. ect.
We used a tool with five erogators at same time, to semplify the work in the apiaries.


----------



## razoo

Luigi, this looks very interesting. Can you give me more information on the equipment you used?


----------



## Luigi Conelli

razoo said:


> Luigi, this looks very interesting. Can you give me more information on the equipment you used?


Yes.
Many thank for your prompt letter.
I am an agronomist beekeeper.
I realized all the evidence of efficacy against varroa , wax moth and others
in my company .
After six months we have had very encouraging results for Varroa, AFB and EFB , Chalk
brood , Nosema sp . ect.
The equipment is for sale at the Italian firm STAR srl in which you can ask any
questions included to estimates of purchase .
The ozonator has been realized with the technique of cold plasma and has a
duration of operation of over 10000 hours.
You can ask them any detail .
S.T.A.R.SRL Sede legale: Corso A. Lucci 121 - 80142 Napoli P.IVA:
05430761212 REA: 753735
Sede Operativa: Via Adriano Olivetti 1 - 80078 Pozzuoli (Na) Italy
N. Verde 800 912 769 Tel/Fax:081 8664789 Cell. 348.7747970 www.starsrl.it
[email protected] 
ISO 9001 N° 50 100 8560


----------



## Ozonetech

Hi,
We have a few companies in New Zealand specialising with ozone. We carry out alot of science projects around bacteria and fungal fumigation. There are real tricks to achieve consistant ozone levels from generators if they are not setup properly. Hunidity has a major influence. Can anyone post some information on ozone generators used. Are they airfed or oxygen, capacity, how they introduced it to the hive, concentration. How they measured the concentration as there is a lot of ozone sensors very inaccurate. I would offer some constructive thoughts and maybe we could carry out some scientific trials. [email protected]


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Ozonetech said:


> Hi,
> We have a few companies in New Zealand specialising with ozone. We carry out alot of science projects around bacteria and fungal fumigation. There are real tricks to achieve consistant ozone levels from generators if they are not setup properly. Hunidity has a major influence. Can anyone post some information on ozone generators used. Are they airfed or oxygen, capacity, how they introduced it to the hive, concentration. How they measured the concentration as there is a lot of ozone sensors very inaccurate. I would offer some constructive thoughts and maybe we could carry out some scientific trials. [email protected]


I am glad to inform you that we received international patent for this device last 3rd novembre 2015, and for processing live bees with ozone too.
In the last period we treated more than 50.000 hives with our ozone machine and than the infestations of Varroa, Nosema, EFB, AFB, Chalk broad, Virus, Galleria m. and plus. are at less in the hives now more than ever. The colonies are in very good conditions now.
No Varroa, no other bacterial and fungal infections in the hive. What more could you want?


----------



## Ozonetech

Hi,
Can you send me the patent number as work has been documented around this on the net back in 1990s. What is the device patented?


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Ozonetech said:


> Hi,
> Can you send me the patent number as work has been documented around this on the net back in 1990s. What is the device patented?


Yes.


----------



## jean-marc

Luigi:

How would this work with North American hives that are on 4 way pallets?

Jean-Marc


----------



## jean-marc

Luigi:

What kind of effort was required to treat 50 000 colonies? How many months of work, how many hors per day etc...

Jean-Marc


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jean-marc said:


> Luigi:
> 
> How would this work with North American hives that are on 4 way pallets?
> 
> Jean-Marc


Dear Jean-Marc! 
Very simple!
Just detach a dispenser of ozone and work with 4 tools only.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Hi Jean-Marc
Our equipment might work for a total of 10,000 hours in his life .
We recommend to make at least 4 applications per year: 
The first in the closed season .
The second to the appearance of the drones .
The third during the spring nectar flow .
The fourth during the summer nectar flow .
In your situation to treat 50,000 beehives are needed about 4,200 hours each time .
In total each year are necessary 2,100 workdays .
I am sure that with a consistency of 50,000 beehives you would need at least 25 workers working with 50 equipments .
In this way all equipments will work 42 days a year . Each worker will work 21 days per year . After all that in your hives you never have Varroa , AFB , EFB, Nosema , Virus, Chalkbroad, ect. plus a reduction of 30% of chemical in the wax. You will not need any chemicals for your job.
[email protected]


----------



## jwcarlson

Luigi Conelli said:


> You will not need any chemicals for your job.


Ozone isn't a chemical?


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jwcarlson said:


> Ozone isn't a chemical?


No more chemical in the bee hives!
When oxygen meet UV rays becomes ozone, after 2 hours ozone becomes again oxygen.
Ozone exists in nature.


----------



## jean-marc

Luigi:

What is the cost of the equipment? One set? This sounds interesting to me... others too in all likelyhood. Can you explain a little more about the treatment. The actual steps... duration... etc...

Thanks 

Jean-Marc


----------



## jwcarlson

Luigi Conelli said:


> No more chemical in the bee hives!
> When oxygen meet UV rays becomes ozone, after 2 hours ozone becomes again oxygen.
> Ozone exists in nature.


Formic acid, oxalic acid, and thymol don't exist in nature?

I'm simply asking why ozone isn't a chemical (to you), but other things are.

Thanks!


----------



## jean-marc

JWC, thinking that ozone reverts back to oxygen in a short period of time is why he is saying it is not a chemical. I guess no residues is where Luigi is going with this.

Jean-Marc


----------



## jwcarlson

I guess you can tell yourself whatever you'd like, right? Formic leaves no residue.


----------



## jean-marc

Tell yourself anything you like,so long as you don't expect others to believe your personnal views which are not exactly factual 
Formic can leave reisdue. Fortunately there is no MRL seeing as it is a component of honey. Iremember once treating with supers on. After pulling the honey, the membranes of the eyes were a little irritated from the formic in the hot room. ooops.

Jean-Marc


----------



## jean-marc

Luigi Conelli said:


> Hi Jean-Marc
> Our equipment might work for a total of 10,000 hours in his life .
> We recommend to make at least 4 applications per year:
> The first in the closed season .
> The second to the appearance of the drones .
> The third during the spring nectar flow .
> The fourth during the summer nectar flow .
> In your situation to treat 50,000 beehives are needed about 4,200 hours each time .
> In total each year are necessary 2,100 workdays .
> I am sure that with a consistency of 50,000 beehives you would need at least 25 workers working with 50 equipments .
> In this way all equipments will work 42 days a year . Each worker will work 21 days per year . After all that in your hives you never have Varroa , AFB , EFB, Nosema , Virus, Chalkbroad, ect. plus a reduction of 30% of chemical in the wax. You will not need any chemicals for your job.
> [email protected]


JW- I think Luigi meant to say no more addtional chemicals... because the ozone can disinfect the AFB EFB, chalkbrood, nosema. So no mre fumigillin no more oxytet or tylosin, no more amitraz, formic, thymol or whatever chemicals you may use.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jwcarlson said:


> Formic acid, oxalic acid, and thymol don't exist in nature?
> 
> I'm simply asking why ozone isn't a chemical (to you), but other things are.
> 
> Thanks!


Dear !
Substances that you have appointed are very harmful to both man and the bees . Ozone is a substance safe for both men and bees .
Your argument seems poor elements .
There are only two possibilities :
1 ) you do not know the effects of formic acid , oxalic acid and thymol have on bees .
2 ) you do not believe that ozone solves all the problems of the hive without harming the bees .


----------



## Luigi Conelli

yes


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jean-marc said:


> JW- I think Luigi meant to say no more addtional chemicals... because the ozone can disinfect the AFB EFB, chalkbrood, nosema. So no mre fumigillin no more oxytet or tylosin, no more amitraz, formic, thymol or whatever chemicals you may use.
> 
> Jean-Marc


yes
These substances also do not solve the problem for which they are used .
Generating pest resistance rather than help the beekeeper they ruin it .
Not to mention the waste that will be found in honey and wax .
Ozone solve all question without other addictional chemical. 
With ozone we 'll have a new beekeeping.


----------



## jwcarlson

Luigi Conelli said:


> With ozone we 'll have a new beekeeping.


This thread was started 6 years ago, when is this wonder chemical (ozone) going to hit the market?


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jwcarlson said:


> This thread was started 6 years ago, when is this wonder chemical (ozone) going to hit the market?


Now and in next 20 years under patent.


----------



## Richard Cryberg

Luigi Conelli said:


> Dear !
> Substances that you have appointed are very harmful to both man and the bees . Ozone is a substance safe for both men and bees .


If you think oxalic acid vapor is harmful to your lungs you have not seen anything yet. Ozone burns your eyes and lungs horribly and instantly. Ozone is an extremely reactive chemical. According to OSHA safe exposure limits are 100 parts per billion in air for an eight hour work day. Just to put this number in perspective, chlorine which has been used as a military chemical weapon has about the same safe exposure limit in air as ozone. Ozone will chemically react with every organic substance in your hive, including wax and honey. Ozone may, or may not kill varroa without harming bees if the dose is right. Personally I doubt if it will do this but it is not impossible. But, do not kid yourself and think it is a safe alternative to chemicals. Ozone is a chemical and probably the most reactive chemical you will ever handle in your whole life if you use it.


----------



## jwcarlson

Thanks, Richard Cryberg, that's what I was hinting at. 

Ozone is a chemical, it isn't harmless... etc. I guess if it's a colorless gas it doesn't qualify as a chemical now?
People have already made up their minds, though. I don't think it's immediately dangerous to life and health, but just because it isn't in a package with skull and cross bones on it they must think it's 100% safe. :scratch:


----------



## FlowerPlanter

How many mg per hour. How many cubic feet of air. 

Any studies on the subject?


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Richard Cryberg said:


> If you think oxalic acid vapor is harmful to your lungs you have not seen anything yet. Ozone burns your eyes and lungs horribly and instantly. Ozone is an extremely reactive chemical. According to OSHA safe exposure limits are 100 parts per billion in air for an eight hour work day. Just to put this number in perspective, chlorine which has been used as a military chemical weapon has about the same safe exposure limit in air as ozone. Ozone will chemically react with every organic substance in your hive, including wax and honey. Ozone may, or may not kill varroa without harming bees if the dose is right. Personally I doubt if it will do this but it is not impossible. But, do not kid yourself and think it is a safe alternative to chemicals. Ozone is a chemical and probably the most reactive chemical you will ever handle in your whole life if you use it.


I completely agree with your view about oxalic acid . Oxalic acid also irreversibly damage the fertility of the queens . Our ozone is safe for humans and bees .
The secret of our patent is that we have patented a safe way to get ozone .
The dosage that we apply during the period of 20 minutes of administration , does not harm the bees , at any stage they are , but it kills the mite Varroa , viruses , spores , bacteria , fungi , insects ( larvae young Gallery m . )


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jwcarlson said:


> Thanks, Richard Cryberg, that's what I was hinting at.
> 
> Ozone is a chemical, it isn't harmless... etc. I guess if it's a colorless gas it doesn't qualify as a chemical now?
> People have already made up their minds, though. I don't think it's immediately dangerous to life and health, but just because it isn't in a package with skull and cross bones on it they must think it's 100% safe. :scratch:


What you say may be . Our ozone right now is the most harmless substance is sure that beekeepers can use for their purposes .
The other substances , in addition to being harmless to humans and bees , do not even work for the purposes of the beekeepers .


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jwcarlson said:


> What kind of ozone concentrations are needed to kill AFB spores?


Our ozone kill with a treatment of 20 minutes for each beehive kill AFB spores, saving bees and beekeepers.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

FlowerPlanter said:


> How many mg per hour. How many cubic feet of air.
> 
> Any studies on the subject?


 We have a dossier of more than 5,000 pages in with we have demonstrated to our authority any aspect of use of our ozone in beehives.


----------



## FlowerPlanter

Your 20 min treatment is how many mg/h of ozone?


----------



## Luigi Conelli

FlowerPlanter said:


> Your 20 min treatment is how many mg/h of ozone?


100 mg/h of ozone.


----------



## jwcarlson

Luigi Conelli said:


> 100 mg/h of ozone.


What's that end up equating to in ppb in a double deep? About 33 mg in a 20 minute treatment (rate of 100 mg/hr). Single deep volume of 42 liters = 84 for two. Figure roughly half of that space is occupied with comb, honey, frames, bees, etc...

I'm getting something like 790 ppb not considering half life over the 20 minutes. What's halflife like for O3 at interior hive conditions? I think temperature and humidity play a pretty big role.

Maybe I'm way out in the weeds...


----------



## FlowerPlanter

"FIELD TESTING OZONE AS A FUMIGANT FOR HONEY BEE COMB " 
"Project Start Date Nov 1, 2008 "

http://www.reeis.usda.gov/web/crisp...g-ozone-as-a-fumigant-for-honey-bee-comb.html

"This year, laboratory experiments in a small fumigation chamber (10 cubic ft) to determine the concentration of ozone needed to kill honey bee pests and pathogens. Tests were conducted using 1000 ppm for up to 3 days. Significant mortality was achieved for chalkbrood, but not for foulbrood. Wax moths infesting comb (all stages) were also found to be readily killed using 500 ppm of ozone."

"Foulbrood scales were also placed in the comb, however, ozone had no measurable effect on the viability of this pathogen at the test concentrations used." 


From the above study it seems to me a 20 min treatment of 100ppm won't do much, according to this study to get a significant mortality of chalkbrood (which is not a problem for most beek) it would require 3 days in a sealed room at 1000 ppm of ozone. Which had no effect on AFB. Ozone did however reduce pesticide contaminated comb to 100ppm (these pesticides used by the beek on mites inside the hive not pesticides from the environment). This was a 5 day treatment of 1500 ppm, AFB spores were still unaffected.



Luigi Conelli said:


> We have a dossier of more than 5,000 pages ...ozone in beehives.


Maybe you can post just a few of the pertinent pages from some of the studies.


----------



## jwcarlson

FP, thanks for that post.


----------



## odfrank

>The dosage that we apply during the period of 20 minutes of administration , does not harm the bees , at any stage they are , but it kills the mite Varroa , viruses , spores , bacteria , fungi , insects ( larvae young Gallery m . )

We heard a similar claim from Dee Lusby about small cell. It sounds too good to be true to me, but I am a doubting old man and this might be the new salvation of modern beekeeping.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jwcarlson said:


> What's that end up equating to in ppb in a double deep? About 33 mg in a 20 minute treatment (rate of 100 mg/hr). Single deep volume of 42 liters = 84 for two. Figure roughly half of that space is occupied with comb, honey, frames, bees, etc...
> 
> I'm getting something like 790 ppb not considering half life over the 20 minutes. What's halflife like for O3 at interior hive conditions? I think temperature and humidity play a pretty big role.
> 
> Maybe I'm way out in the weeds...


We give 33 mg of ozone to sterilize an entire hive .
With these quantities are reached saturations of 785/900 mg of ozone per cubic meter . This quantity is variable depending on the internal volume of the beehive. The ozone in the air is reduced by half in an hour . In the beehive ozone is reduced by half in 20 minutes , but is more effective because it adsorbs on organic matrices of the beehive as bees, varroa mite, virus, spores, bacteria fungi, wax and wood , penetrating inside them and sterilizing all sorts of infestation. This is the correct calculation .


----------



## jwcarlson

Luigi, where is the proof that it kills off AFB spores?


----------



## Luigi Conelli

FlowerPlanter said:


> "FIELD TESTING OZONE AS A FUMIGANT FOR HONEY BEE COMB "
> "Project Start Date Nov 1, 2008 "
> 
> http://www.reeis.usda.gov/web/crisp...g-ozone-as-a-fumigant-for-honey-bee-comb.html
> 
> "This year, laboratory experiments in a small fumigation chamber (10 cubic ft) to determine the concentration of ozone needed to kill honey bee pests and pathogens. Tests were conducted using 1000 ppm for up to 3 days. Significant mortality was achieved for chalkbrood, but not for foulbrood. Wax moths infesting comb (all stages) were also found to be readily killed using 500 ppm of ozone."
> 
> "Foulbrood scales were also placed in the comb, however, ozone had no measurable effect on the viability of this pathogen at the test concentrations used."
> 
> 
> From the above study it seems to me a 20 min treatment of 100ppm won't do much, according to this study to get a significant mortality of chalkbrood (which is not a problem for most beek) it would require 3 days in a sealed room at 1000 ppm of ozone. Which had no effect on AFB. Ozone did however reduce pesticide contaminated comb to 100ppm (these pesticides used by the beek on mites inside the hive not pesticides from the environment). This was a 5 day treatment of 1500 ppm, AFB spores were still unaffected.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you can post just a few of the pertinent pages from some of the studies.


When you kill the varroa mite and the virus , the bees reorganize themselves much better , to the point of cleaning up their combs from diseases present and will populate .
Even in a healthy and productive hive will always spores AFB !


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jwcarlson said:


> Luigi, where is the proof that it kills off AFB spores?


Have you ever heard of queens or colonies hygienic ?
With the use of ozone we help bee colonies to be more hygienic !
When the bees are healthy they are good at their craft .
One thing is a disease , another thing is a causative agent .
In a beehive healthy and productive there will always be the AFB spores , but there will never be the disease AFB !


----------



## Luigi Conelli

odfrank said:


> >The dosage that we apply during the period of 20 minutes of administration , does not harm the bees , at any stage they are , but it kills the mite Varroa , viruses , spores , bacteria , fungi , insects ( larvae young Gallery m . )
> 
> We heard a similar claim from Dee Lusby about small cell. It sounds too good to be true to me, but I am a doubting old man and this might be the new salvation of modern beekeeping.



Take your time!


----------



## FlowerPlanter

Luigi Conelli said:


> When you kill the varroa mite and the virus , the bees reorganize themselves much better, to the point of cleaning up their combs from diseases present and will populate. Even in a healthy and productive hive will always spores AFB!


So your trying to say get rid of the mites get rid of all other bee pathogens?

I have ferial survivors that don't need mites treatment to survive, they don't "reorganize themselves much better" than other bees. I don't have high number of mites and I don't lose any hives to mite. And there are many other beek just like me.



Luigi Conelli said:


> Even in a healthy and productive hive will always spores AFB!!


Not true and there's studies to prove it, for both AFB and EFB, in areas where there is no EFB or AFB there's no bacteria present in hives or in bees. In area where AFB and EFB are found it may be found in both hives that exhibit symptoms and hives that don't exhibit symptoms even in the same apiary. Only proving that some hives/queen/genes may have resistance and or hygienic behavior. 

The fact is that there were just as many AFB and EFB out breaks before mites then after mites (in some circumstances more AFB cases before mites than after). There's just as many AFB and EFB out breaks in countries that have no mites as the ones do. 

In the surveys (97-98 AFB negative)(2006-2009 AFB negative) taken in South Africa prior to their AFB epidemic no samples tested positive for AFB. Mites arrived in the 90s did most of there damage in the first years and were under control shortly after that due too treatments. AFB out break in 2009, it's believed some contaminated comb was brought it. No correlation between mites and AFB. 



Luigi Conelli said:


> In a beehive healthy and productive there will always be the AFB spores, but there will never be the disease AFB!


It's the strong healthy hive that robs the weak hive and gets EFB and AFB this is how these diseases work. Beside beek tools and moving frames, the main cause of the spread of EFB and AFB is robbing. There are hundreds of studies that will all say this.


----------



## Richard Cryberg

Luigi Conelli said:


> With the use of ozone we help bee colonies to be more hygienic !
> When the bees are healthy they are good at their craft .
> One thing is a disease , another thing is a causative agent .
> In a beehive healthy and productive there will always be the AFB spores , but there will never be the disease AFB !


You are making medical claims. To be legal when you make a medical claim you must have a FDA or USDA registration for your product. Please supply the registration number.

When you claim your product will kill varroa mites but not kill bees you are making a pesticide claim. To be legal you must have your product registered with the EPA. Please suppy the registration number.

Without these registration numbers it would be illegal for any bee keeper in the US to use your products. It makes zero difference if your product works or not if you can not supply those registration numbers as you will not be allowed to sell your product in the US. The penalties for use of unregistered products are possible jail time or possible significant fines.

By the way, that is a really poorly designed ozone generator if all it will make is a hundred mg of ozone per hour. I could make such a generator for $100 or maybe less. Fifty years ago I used inexpensive commercially available lab ozone generators that delivered far more ozone per hour than that. I would expect better generators are available today than we had 50 years ago.


----------



## FlowerPlanter

Amazon has 3000-5000 mg/h ozone units for around $100, and smaller units around $50.



Here's a good article on the AFB epidemic in SA;
http://mg.co.za/article/2015-04-16-honeybee-crisis-catches-sa-off-guard

You might want to read this and revise your earlier statements.
Also note that this article says AFB spreads by robbing.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Richard Cryberg said:


> You are making medical claims. To be legal when you make a medical claim you must have a FDA or USDA registration for your product. Please supply the registration number.
> 
> When you claim your product will kill varroa mites but not kill bees you are making a pesticide claim. To be legal you must have your product registered with the EPA. Please suppy the registration number.
> 
> Without these registration numbers it would be illegal for any bee keeper in the US to use your products. It makes zero difference if your product works or not if you can not supply those registration numbers as you will not be allowed to sell your product in the US. The penalties for use of unregistered products are possible jail time or possible significant fines.
> 
> By the way, that is a really poorly designed ozone generator if all it will make is a hundred mg of ozone per hour. I could make such a generator for $100 or maybe less. Fifty years ago I used inexpensive commercially available lab ozone generators that delivered far more ozone per hour than that. I would expect better generators are available today than we had 50 years ago.


Many thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## Luigi Conelli

FlowerPlanter said:


> Amazon has 3000-5000 mg/h ozone units for around $100, and smaller units around $50.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good article on the AFB epidemic in SA;
> http://mg.co.za/article/2015-04-16-honeybee-crisis-catches-sa-off-guard
> 
> You might want to read this and revise your earlier statements.
> Also note that this article says AFB spreads by robbing.


These device are not suitable on beehives.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Richard Cryberg said:


> You are making medical claims. To be legal when you make a medical claim you must have a FDA or USDA registration for your product. Please supply the registration number.
> 
> When you claim your product will kill varroa mites but not kill bees you are making a pesticide claim. To be legal you must have your product registered with the EPA. Please suppy the registration number.
> 
> Without these registration numbers it would be illegal for any bee keeper in the US to use your products. It makes zero difference if your product works or not if you can not supply those registration numbers as you will not be allowed to sell your product in the US. The penalties for use of unregistered products are possible jail time or possible significant fines.
> 
> By the way, that is a really poorly designed ozone generator if all it will make is a hundred mg of ozone per hour. I could make such a generator for $100 or maybe less. Fifty years ago I used inexpensive commercially available lab ozone generators that delivered far more ozone per hour than that. I would expect better generators are available today than we had 50 years ago.


If you have courage and money buys our patent to develop the United States. I will give you an exclusive license


----------



## jwcarlson

Luigi Conelli said:


> Your touchiness made ​​me think bad .
> I apologize for having unintentionally offended


I am not easily offended and you did not offend me. I would just like some proof that it kills AFB as claimed.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jwcarlson said:


> I am not easily offended and you did not offend me. I would just like some proof that it kills AFB as claimed.


Many thanks.
Many Italian and European beekeepers have purchased our equipment easily and effectively treat their bees without additional chemical.
They found no more symptoms of AFB , Chalkbrood , Nosema, Varroa, Virus, ect,, in their hives and they continually thank us for purchasing our equipment .Winter mortality of hives reaches 80 % . After applying the ozone mortality of hives falls to 3- 5%. All that is very good for all.
I realize that between our countries there are many differences . Our bees are very sick because we have too many beekeepers inattentive . The density of beehives in Italy is 1 hive every 4 sq km .


----------



## FlowerPlanter

You have provided not one shred of PROOF!!!

But I have PROOF, it *does nothing for AFB*, this from our own USDA;

http://www.reeis.usda.gov/web/crisp...g-ozone-as-a-fumigant-for-honey-bee-comb.html

*"Foulbrood scales...ozone had no measurable effect on the viability of this pathogen"*

And that was 1,500 ppm for five days, not 100 ppm/h for 20 min.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

FlowerPlanter said:


> You have provided not one shred of PROOF!!!
> 
> But I have PROOF, it *does nothing for AFB*, this from our own USDA;
> 
> http://www.reeis.usda.gov/web/crisp...g-ozone-as-a-fumigant-for-honey-bee-comb.html
> 
> *"Foulbrood scales...ozone had no measurable effect on the viability of this pathogen"*
> 
> And that was 1,500 ppm for five days, not 100 ppm/h for 20 min.


At this point there is only one explanation :
We have a lot of varroa , you have a lot of AFB.
We'll save our beekeeper with our ozono device.
You'll have always less bees in your beehives!


----------



## jwcarlson

Luigi Conelli said:


> You'll have always less bees in your beehives!


Explain please?


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jwcarlson said:


> Explain please?


because off AFB! or no.


----------



## FlowerPlanter

Luigi Conelli said:


> At this point there is only one explanation :
> *We have a lot of varroa *, you have a lot of AFB.
> We'll save our beekeeper with our ozono device.
> You'll have always less bees in your beehives!


You have a lot of varroa???
I thought your magic machine fixed that?

I guess not!!!


----------



## Luigi Conelli

FlowerPlanter said:


> You have a lot of varroa???
> I thought your magic machine fixed that?
> 
> I guess not!!!


Please,
give me your email address and I'll send you pictures of what is the reality in Italy, of my proof .
You are too doubtful yet you continue to ask questions .
All this stoking me a lot.
I believe that you should trust more in who like me are trying to improve beekeeping .
At this time I received the news that after the application of ozone (30 minutes at 100 mg/h), in an outbreak of small hive beetle , fell dead on 30 % of adults present in the beehive .
I already imagine what you think and what you'll say about it .
Do good things is my job .
But you only talk and you do it in a very presumptuous .
Studies that you given I know them for a long time . The authors have the wrong approach . We have improved and we are proud of this .
Welcome to Italy to learn your craft!


----------



## FlowerPlanter

You have pictures...

Post them...


----------



## jean-marc

Luigi Conelli said:


> These device are not suitable on beehives.


They are not suitable presumably because they are not using the patented cold plasma technology. I am correct to assume that other machines would generate heat during the production of ozone that would harm the bees?

Such an ozonator could be used to sterelize beekeeping equipment... because afterall ozone is ozone is ozone?

Jean-Marc


----------



## Luigi Conelli

FlowerPlanter said:


> You have pictures...
> 
> Post them...










At the first look at the ozonator.
In second I 'll post other photos.


----------



## jwcarlson

Luigi, I think it is pretty safe to say that most don't care what your machine looks like... but are more interested in the *slightly* fantastic claims of killing everything that could possibly harm your bees without any "side effects". Otherwise the only actual data we've seen shows that AFB is unharmed at ozone exposures significantly longer in time and higher in concentrations than you claim your machine generates. I just want to see the proof that O3 kills varroa, SHB, AFB, Nosema, trachea mites, etc etc etc. You claim to have pictures of reality in Italy... of proof. And you post a picture of the machine...?

I don't know how much of this is language barrier or... whatever... but this thread and been a laugher.  I wish you the best of luck selling your machine, there are probably plenty of folks in the world who won't even ask if it works.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jean-marc said:


> They are not suitable presumably because they are not using the patented cold plasma technology. I am correct to assume that other machines would generate heat during the production of ozone that would harm the bees?
> 
> Such an ozonator could be used to sterelize beekeeping equipment... because afterall ozone is ozone is ozone?
> 
> Jean-Marc


You can use these ozonator only for beekeeping material in a sealed camera; not on live beehive, because off to much ozone they produce heat ozono kill the bees. the other machine cold plasma also kill the bees. our patented ozone machine produce ozono in other sistem that not kill the bees.


----------



## FlowerPlanter

1. What is the MIC for AFB?
2. What is the MIC for EFB?
3. What is the MIC for Nosema?
4. What is the LD50 for bees?
5. What is the LD50 for mites?
6. What is the LD50 for wax moths?

How long of a trial period do you perform?


----------



## Luigi Conelli

FlowerPlanter said:


> 1. What is the MIC for AFB?
> 2. What is the MIC for EFB?
> 3. What is the MIC for Nosema?
> 4. What is the LD50 for bees?
> 5. What is the LD50 for mites?
> 6. What is the LD50 for wax moths?
> 
> How long of a trial period do you perform?


I'll answer only at the last question!
3 years ago I begin to use ozone on combs in sealed room using an ozonator 7000 gr/h.
2 years ago i decided to use ozone in beehives. In our country ozone is registered for disinfection of water, food, cheese.
For the above other questions I inform you as follow:
The scale of the death of ozone is the following :
20 minutes before Ozone kills all viruses , then kills all the bacteria , after killing all the spores , after kills the fungus , then it kills all mites and eventually kills some insect as small larvae wax moth .
you must achieve a strong capacity of the environment . as a result it takes small rooms . 
30 minutes of ozone can kill 30% dell'Aethina beetle and greatly reduce all bacteria present in the hive . At this dose we do not yet know whether the bees suffered damage because off a new search for us . I'll hope no damages for bees, but I am not sure yet.
Hives are a very small place where to use our ozone to have excellent results .
With the way we produce ozone no bee dies . Other types of ozone generators immediately kill the bees . in this case there is no point to see if the parasites die hive .


----------



## FlowerPlanter

So your saying that every one else that has done studies that show a much much much higher MIC for AFB, EFB, Nosema, chalkbrood... and a much much much higher LD for wax moths, beetles... are all wrong? And your machine (that you hold the patent for) can do all this with it's under achievement of 100 ppm/h. because it's cold plasma? 

The MIC to kill any of the bacteria listed as a bee pathogen is 15 - 80 X what your machine can produce. (and that's at days of exposure not 20 min)

Does your machine also kill all the lactic acid bacteria in a hive? 

How are all these world renowned scientists and PHD wrong and your right?


----------



## Luigi Conelli

FlowerPlanter said:


> So your saying that every one else that has done studies that show a much much much higher MIC for AFB, EFB, Nosema, chalkbrood... and a much much much higher LD for wax moths, beetles... are all wrong? And your machine (that you hold the patent for) can do all this with it's under achievement of 100 ppm/h. because it's cold plasma?
> 
> The MIC to kill any of the bacteria listed as a bee pathogen is 15 - 80 X what your machine can produce. (and that's at days of exposure not 20 min)
> 
> Does your machine also kill all the lactic acid bacteria in a hive?
> 
> How are all these world renowned scientists and PHD wrong and your right?


For us, ozone is not a pesticide and consequently the parameters LD50 and other are not applicable .
For us, ozone is a disinfectant that applied well in the beehives has side effects such as the death of all the varroa present and plus.
Ozone that we administer in beehives does not kill the good bacteria that are essential to the life of bees .
There are several ways to obtain ozone . Our is cold-plasma but it not produced ozone with UVC rays . UVC rays kill bees and harm the man .
Our system of ozone is patented and sure for bee, for men, for good bacterial flora inside the beehive.

Your skepticism is in bad taste . Our beekeepers are very skeptical , but are educated . Today have participated in an official test . at the end of which they bought all our device . because the evidence we have provided them were inevitable . look at http://www.alsia.it/opencms/eventi/...LICAZIONE-DELLOZONO-SU-ARNIE-POPOLATE-DI-API/


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Many thanks.
When you'll see the photos of my proof, the world will smile to you and your life will be richer beekeeper.


----------



## jean-marc

Luigi, it would have been more polite to invite us to the party several days ahead of time... not the day of. You are a bit out of the way for most of us.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jean-marc said:


> Luigi, it would have been more polite to invite us to the party several days ahead of time... not the day of. You are a bit out of the way for most of us.
> 
> Jean-Marc


My dear friends, cultural and geographic distances between us are considerable.
I have not insulted anyone. But you have laughed at me.
How will you resolve the issue?
It is not clear so far.
The way we have to build a modern beekeeping in the world is certainly not agree with a bunch of touchy low key, which you are shown so far. I had thought to find a forum based on participants to the occasion. Instead I found an outcry of characters even well identifiable.

Per aspera ad astra.
Ad majora!


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Many thanks to Barry for the cancellations made on this forum.
ad majora.


----------



## FlowerPlanter

FlowerPlanter said:


> 1. What is the MIC for AFB?
> 2. What is the MIC for EFB?
> 3. What is the MIC for Nosema?
> 4. What is the LD50 for bees?
> 5. What is the LD50 for mites?
> 6. What is the LD50 for wax moths?
> 
> How long of a trial period do you perform?





Luigi Conelli said:


> I'll answer *only at the last question*!


How can you *not know* the answer to the above questions!!! This is the basis of your machine! 



Luigi Conelli said:


> For us, ozone is not a pesticide and consequently the parameters LD50 and other are not applicable.


Oh but it is a pesticide, and you use it as a pesticide. You can't have LD50 for mites with out a LD50 for bees. *It's just not possible.* And any kind of *real trial *would have this information.



Luigi Conelli said:


> Ozone kills all viruses , then *kills all the bacteria*, after killing all the spores , after kills the fungus





Luigi Conelli said:


> Ozone that we administer in beehives *does not kill the good bacteria* that are essential to the life of bees.


So your saying your ozone atoms can differentiate between species of bacteria and only attach certain ones?

It that also the same for the yeasts and fungus in the hive "that are essential to the life of bees"?

Cold plasma ozone is not your discovery, it's been around and there are plenty of machines out there for a fraction of your price.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

In our country there are two paths: one for pesticides and another for disinfectants . Ozone is classified disinfectant ! As a result we should not respect the rules LD50 and more. These are just your requirements . We did not invent the ozone cold plasma and that is true . We have invented a way to produce ozone cold plasma without using UV rays . You say that in the market there are cold plasma ozonators at low cost. Use it on your bees and then tell me what results you obtained . In eight years of trials we have demonstrated to all the producers of the great Italian cheeses using our ozone in the world of cheese it only kills the bad mold and save the good ones . Obviously it is not only a question of dosage right . Knew how many cheeses , hams and bees we have damaged before coming to perfect our equipment . Now I do not have to prove you anything. Go down under your house , go to the supermarket , spend $ 50 , buy a cold plasma ozonator and treat your bees . Then take a deep relationship of LD50 and more; inform all participants of this forum and you will be their hero . You already know everything. But it is no coincidence that we have a patent to use the ozone on live bees .


----------



## jean-marc

Way to hang in there Luigi. I think at a minimum we can all watch and see of ourselves how this product performsin the field. Certainly ozone has been used to sterilize all kinds of prducts. If what you say is true then great, a method to deal with varroa without residue or the ability for varroa to develop resistance.

Is there a method for beekeepers to measure the ozone concentration in the colonies? If I were using this method, how would I know that I achieved the desired ozone concentration in the colonies for the sufficient amount of time? Is there some sort of guage thatcan be used in the field?

Jean-Marc


----------



## Richard Cryberg

jean-marc said:


> .
> 
> Is there a method for beekeepers to measure the ozone concentration in the colonies? If I were using this method, how would I know that I achieved the desired ozone concentration in the colonies for the sufficient amount of time? Is there some sort of guage thatcan be used in the field?
> 
> Jean-Marc


Ozone is extremely reactive. In the presence of all the wax and honey and bees in a hive it would have a half life of milliseconds, before it was destroyed by chemically reacting with something. There is no way to monitor its concentration in a hive as it does not last long enough to monitor. Ozone generators using silent discharge (what this guy is calling cold plasma) have been well known and commercially available for a long time. Do a google search and you will find lots of them listed for sale. They are also dirt easy to make from standard off the shelf components anyone can buy for a few bucks. Ozone is extremely dangerous to handle unless you know what you are doing. That said, the generator this guy is selling for an insane high price is apparently so poor it hardly produces any ozone at all and due to that fact may be relatively safe to use providing its electrical components meet reasonable construction standards. These generators do rely on voltages of several thousand volts to generate the silent discharge so the components need to be inaccessible to the operator when the unit is in operation to avoid shock or burn hazards. There is nothing at all new in using ozone to kill bacteria. Commercial units to do that have been available for many years. The stuff is very good at killing anything that lives. It will kill you if the dose is too high. The OSHA exposure limit for an eight hour working day is 0.1 parts per million in air. This is also the threshold where you can smell ozone, so if you can smell it you are in the danger zone. It is a mutagen and causes damage to your DNA.


----------



## jean-marc

Sounds like it needs to be highly respected for what it is... no fooling around here. 

Jean-Marc


----------



## larrypeterson

If I may,

"Things" that work do catch on like wildfire. I am much too ignorant to even make a comment about your ozone generator, however, I plan to wait for a while and see what empirical evidence emerges and get feed back from other bee keepers before investing. If it turns out to be an effective tool to control mites, then you can be assured I will budget for the generator. If not, I would guess it will just fade away into past memory. Luigi, you might want to place a few of your generators into the hands of several of the large bee keepers who contribute on this forum to test your system for a year or two and let them report back to the rest of us about how well the generator works, or doesn't work, whatever the case may be. Either way I wish you well.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jean-marc said:


> Way to hang in there Luigi. I think at a minimum we can all watch and see of ourselves how this product performsin the field. Certainly ozone has been used to sterilize all kinds of prducts. If what you say is true then great, a method to deal with varroa without residue or the ability for varroa to develop resistance.
> 
> Is there a method for beekeepers to measure the ozone concentration in the colonies? If I were using this method, how would I know that I achieved the desired ozone concentration in the colonies for the sufficient amount of time? Is there some sort of guage thatcan be used in the field?
> 
> Jean-Marc


Dear Jean Marc , Ozone does not develop resistance .
Ozone is a new frontier of modern beekeeping without pesticides , no residues , no varroa , no other accidents, all very easily .
We have patented a way of put ozone in a controlled manner in the beehives and consequently there is no need to control its concentrations . 
for others who want to venture out on their own will have to buy a generic machine that produces ozone at the cost of $50-100 plus an analyzer of ozone gas that costs about $ 8,000 . after they need count how many bees they'll kill also.
You were the beekeeper more careful on this forum at the issue treated by me . To solve your curiosity and skepticism , I am sure that a delegation of American beekeepers have to come to us in Italy to realize what we propose . 
Looking forward to meet you in the next official trials that we'll have in Sicily with 400 beekeepers.
Of course I will post the date well in advance, plus the photos of our official trial on 19 december 2015.
Best regards.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Luigi Conelli said:


> Dear Jean Marc , Ozone does not develop resistance .
> Ozone is a new frontier of modern beekeeping without pesticides , no residues , no varroa , no other accidents, all very easily .
> We have patented a way of put ozone in a controlled manner in the beehives and consequently there is no need to control its concentrations .
> for others who want to venture out on their own will have to buy a generic machine that produces ozone at the cost of $50-100 plus an analyzer of ozone gas that costs about $ 8,000 . after they need count how many bees they'll kill also.
> You were the beekeeper more careful on this forum at the issue treated by me . To solve your curiosity and skepticism , I am sure that a delegation of American beekeepers have to come to us in Italy to realize what we propose .
> Looking forward to meet you in the next official trials that we'll have in Sicily with 400 beekeepers.
> Of course I will post the date well in advance, plus the photos of our official trial on 19 december 2015.
> Best regards.


Of course you can come in Italy when you want, also during this period.
Let me know your decision. 
I think the better airport is Naples.


----------



## jean-marc

Luigi:

I think I would like to come and see this. I am thinking that spring comesearlyin Sicily so the demonstration will be in February maybe early march? The sooner you post the date the greater the chance that someone from this side can come over.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jean-marc said:


> Luigi:
> 
> I think I would like to come and see this. I am thinking that spring comesearlyin Sicily so the demonstration will be in February maybe early march? The sooner you post the date the greater the chance that someone from this side can come over.
> 
> Jean-Marc


We will set the date of the trials session to do in Sicily on mid-January 2016. Immediately we will keep you informed of the program . Surely demonstration tests will be carried out on February 2016 .


----------



## jean-marc

Alright, kewl. THis is good to know. I think I just might make the effort to get my body over there. If anything it could be very interesting.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jean-marc said:


> Alright, kewl. THis is good to know. I think I just might make the effort to get my body over there. If anything it could be very interesting.
> 
> Jean-Marc



It will be my great honor to have your participation in our initiative .
I expect a strong representation of beekeepers from North America . Then Sicily is a beautiful island where summer lasts 365 days. Trial tests will be held in Zafferana Etnea, a small village, near active volcan Etna, where more than 400 professional beekeepers work in beekeeping.
They have big interest in our patent to solve their losses in beekeeping.
The closest airport is Catania .
Those who want to travel with us , and visit our headquarters , the closest airport is Naples.
As soon as possible I will post the program .
Looking forward to meet you, Merry Christmas to all .


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Luigi Conelli said:


> It will be my great honor to have your participation in our initiative .
> I expect a strong representation of beekeepers from North America . Then Sicily is a beautiful island where summer lasts 365 days. Trial tests will be held in Zafferana Etnea, a small village, near active volcan Etna, where more than 400 professional beekeepers work in beekeeping.
> They have big interest in our patent to solve their losses in beekeeping.
> The closest airport is Catania .
> Those who want to travel with us , and visit our headquarters , the closest airport is Naples.
> As soon as possible I will post the program .
> Looking forward to meet you, Merry Christmas to all .


More than 3,820 dead varroa mite
Happy new Year 2016 with this photo obtained after 20 minutes of ozone in the beehive


----------



## jean-marc

Impressive. This might mean that this colony could have as much as 10 000 varroa (just guessing). It is surprising to me that it was still alive.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Mycroft Jones

In human beings, ozone will cause scar tissue on the lungs, resulting in suffocation. I wonder how it will affect the honeybees ability to breathe.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jean-marc said:


> Impressive. This might mean that this colony could have as much as 10 000 varroa (just guessing). It is surprising to me that it was still alive.
> 
> Jean-Marc


My dear Jean Marc , this photo was taken after our treatment with ozone for 20 minutes in a beehive .
In the months before the bees had received three treatment with oxalic acid sublimated after caged queen .
With these results we have only one explanation : the oxalic acid, in Italy does not kill the varroa . In return , however, damages the queens and beekeepers should change queens every year . Varroa mites in Italy is too much. Since I use the ozone I change queens every three years plus no varroa in my beehives. This alone is already a big saving .
Next time I'll post the results of cross trials.
Regards


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Mycroft Jones said:


> In human beings, ozone will cause scar tissue on the lungs, resulting in suffocation. I wonder how it will affect the honeybees ability to breathe.


My dear Jones , what you say is true when using large amounts of ozone . We use a very low amount of ozone in the beehives, during and after treatment bees remain very calm . This quantity is commonly used to sanitize environments where people live, such as operating theaters , swimming pools , changing rooms, and plus.
Otherwise, when we apply other products against varroa , such as thymol , oxalic acid , amitraz etc . Bees are very nervous .
A beehive typically produces levels of CO2 among 0.10 to 4.25 % in summer and among 4 to 6% in winter , considering the ambient air outside of the beehive is 0.035 %. Bees in the hive live in a modified atmosphere , which is further impaired placing ozone . High levels of CO2 kill many molds , bacteria, fungi and mites .
Regards
Many thanks for your comment.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

Luigi, send me one device over here to Germany, so I can do some trials and experiments. If I like the results, I buy a dozen of those. I could report here with photos and videos, if you like. I pay the parcel and transport costs.

Thank you,

Bernhard


----------



## Luigi Conelli

BernhardHeuvel said:


> Luigi, send me one device over here to Germany, so I can do some trials and experiments. If I like the results, I buy a dozen of those. I could report here with photos and videos, if you like. I pay the parcel and transport costs.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Bernhard


I am the inventor not the seller.
Send me your private email to [email protected]


----------



## Mycroft Jones

Luigi Conelli said:


> My dear Jones , what you say is true when using large amounts of ozone . We use a very low amount of ozone in the beehives, during and after treatment bees remain very calm . This quantity is commonly used to sanitize environments where people live, such as operating theaters , swimming pools , changing rooms, and plus.


This means you've solved the diffusion problem. Your distribution mechanism should also work to heat the bees to 45C, just like Spomenko in Serbia has accomplished.



> A beehive typically produces levels of CO2 among 0.10 to 4.25 % in summer and among 4 to 6% in winter , considering the ambient air outside of the beehive is 0.035 %. Bees in the hive live in a modified atmosphere , which is further impaired placing ozone . High levels of CO2 kill many molds , bacteria, fungi and mites .


This CO2 production would explain why bees want bottom entrances, and propolize the hive so it is almost airtight. And also why they choose 40 litre cavities, rather than much larger ones.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Mycroft Jones said:


> This means you've solved the diffusion problem. Your distribution mechanism should also work to heat the bees to 45C, just like Spomenko in Serbia has accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> This CO2 production would explain why bees want bottom entrances, and propolize the hive so it is almost airtight. And also why they choose 40 litre cavities, rather than much larger ones.


Our equipment does not heat the interior beehives.
The disinfection mechanism of the beehives with ozone also increases the percentage of CO2 inside because it decreases the oxygen for 20 minutes. Bees are very well equipped to handle the changes in CO2 . Mites , other insects , fungi and bacteria in the presence of high concentrations of CO2 succumb .
This obviously adds to the oxidizing properties of ozone that tearing the cuticle kills subjects inferior to bees .


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

Mycroft Jones said:


> This CO2 production would explain why bees want bottom entrances, and propolize the hive so it is almost airtight.


However, the density of CO[SUB]2[/SUB] is _greater_ than ordinary 'air', so CO[SUB]2[/SUB] would have a tendency to sink towards the bottom of the hive.

A table comparing the densities of various gasses is here: http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/gas-density-d_158.html

For that matter, ozone is more dense than either CO[SUB]2[/SUB] or 'air'.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Rader Sidetrack said:


> However, the density of CO[SUB]2[/SUB] is _greater_ than ordinary 'air', so CO[SUB]2[/SUB] would have a tendency to sink towards the bottom of the hive.
> 
> A table comparing the densities of various gasses is here: http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/gas-density-d_158.html
> 
> For that matter, ozone is more dense than either CO[SUB]2[/SUB] or 'air'.


I completely agree


----------



## jwcarlson

Luigi Conelli said:


> Bees are very well equipped to handle the changes in CO2 . Mites , other insects , fungi and bacteria in the presence of high concentrations of CO2 succumb.


So is it the O3 that kills the mites or the CO2? Still waiting to see the proof that it kills AFB. Any studies out there that show AFB is killed in slightly elevated concentrations of CO2?
Are you sure of what your machine is doing?

Here's proof that my Ozoner 10k works:




And it only takes 10 minute treatments instead of 20.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jwcarlson said:


> So is it the O3 that kills the mites or the CO2? Still waiting to see the proof that it kills AFB. Any studies out there that show AFB is killed in slightly elevated concentrations of CO2?
> Are you sure of what your machine is doing?
> 
> Here's proof that my Ozoner 10k works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it only takes 10 minute treatments instead of 20.


Congratulations for your experiment.

I think CO2 e O3 both have a very important role both in the case varroa mite that of other diseases such as AFB .
In hives populated by bees , we have found an efficiency of our applications of ozone that others have not been able to have , because they had the wrong approach .
My dear friend, you will have evidence that ozone kills AFB also . Do you know why? Due to the combination of CO2 and dell'03 we have as a result a strong disinfectant with very positive side effects such as destruction of varroa mites and viruses . Hives treated with ozone will be most densely populated than other untreated . In a strong hive everything it works better .
We have found that with the use of pesticides against varroa many bees die as a result the family is weakened and latent diseases as AFB , EFB , Nosema , Chalkbrood , take over and the hives are depopulated .


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jwcarlson said:


> So is it the O3 that kills the mites or the CO2? Still waiting to see the proof that it kills AFB. Any studies out there that show AFB is killed in slightly elevated concentrations of CO2?
> Are you sure of what your machine is doing?
> 
> Here's proof that my Ozoner 10k works:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it only takes 10 minute treatments instead of 20.


Your ozonator drawn on paper works very well . It kills varroa like a dream .


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

Luigi, don't waste your time with those that do not want.

I give it a try. If it works as described, it'll be a good thing.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

BernhardHeuvel said:


> Luigi, don't waste your time with those that do not want.
> 
> I give it a try. If it works as described, it'll be a good thing.


Ok.
You're not far away. you'll come to Italy to see how the Ozonator works .
In mid- January 2016 we will begin to treat with ozone all of our beehives.
The closest airport is Naples .
Let me know what you'll do.
Regards


----------



## Mycroft Jones

What is the cost of a demo unit.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

What I do is, I get a device and try it myself. I know my bees better and my varroa as well. I'll send you an e-mail after the Christmas holy-days. 

Sceptiscism is good but there must be some time left for adventures. Think and act outside the box.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Mycroft Jones said:


> What is the cost of a demo unit.


On this forum I have already talked about this .
Get in touch with Jean Marc Le Dorze Mission BC , which was the first beekeeper to be very attentive to this issue .


----------



## Luigi Conelli

BernhardHeuvel said:


> What I do is, I get a device and try it myself. I know my bees better and my varroa as well. I'll send you an e-mail after the Christmas holy-days.
> 
> Sceptiscism is good but there must be some time left for adventures. Think and act outside the box.


You are free to think as you see fit .
I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Latest update from central southern Italy! 
This week we collected data of the application of oxalic acid sublimated in the hives , made ​​with the queen caged, in major Italian companies beekeeping . 
The result is a mortality of queens on average at 22 % with peaks at 24 %, mortality of varroa mite at 60% 
Other hives treated with ozone gave mortality of queens bees at 0 %, mortality of varroa mite at 99,9%. 
The use of ozone has proven unsurpassed


----------



## jean-marc

Sounds like very good results. When will the demonstration of the ozonator be in southern Italy?

Jean-Marc


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jean-marc said:


> Sounds like very good results. When will the demonstration of the ozonator be in southern Italy?
> 
> Jean-Marc


We 're still waiting for confirmation on mid February 2016 .
Till now we have no certainty.


----------



## jwcarlson

Luigi Conelli said:


> Latest update from central southern Italy!
> This week we collected data of the application of oxalic acid sublimated in the hives , made ​​with the queen caged, in major Italian companies beekeeping .
> The result is a mortality of queens on average at 22 % with peaks at 24 %, mortality of varroa mite at 60%
> Other hives treated with ozone gave mortality of queens bees at 0 %, mortality of varroa mite at 99,9%.
> The use of ozone has proven unsurpassed


22% queen mortality with OAV :lpf: ... come on now Luigi.
Is she in the dish with the OA crystals...?


----------



## FlowerPlanter

Luigi Conelli said:


> *Ozone does not develop resistance *.
> Ozone is a *new frontier *of modern beekeeping


How can you say mites can not develop resistance? It's "*a new frontier*". Do the bees have resistance? What about AFB, from previous studies it has quite a bit of resistance to ozone, more than your machine can produce. 



Luigi Conelli said:


> The result is a mortality of queens on average at 22 % with peaks at 24 %, mortality of varroa mite at 60%
> Other hives treated with ozone gave mortality of queens bees at 0 %, mortality of varroa mite at 99,9%.
> The use of ozone has proven unsurpassed


What kind of fake studies are you conducting! Where's your credibility when you fake queen mortality, and you falsely say that Oxalic Acid has high queen mortality. *Your OA queen mortality is higher than anyone has ever seen on the entire planet!!!!!!!!*

Your attempt to bash a very successful and effective scientifically proven mite treatment of "OA" in order to make your magic machine "unsurpassed" has failed and has *taken down your credibility with it.*

It has been documented for decades in every county that OA does not have a significant queen mortality and is up to 97% effective on phoretic mites. 



Luigi Conelli said:


> ozone gave...mortality of varroa mite at 99,9%


Then how do you have still have mites in your country with those number???



Luigi Conelli said:


> More than 3,820 dead varroa mite
> Happy new Year 2016 with this photo obtained after 20 minutes of ozone in the beehive
> View attachment 22327


How do your hives have 3820 dead mites??? You've been using your magic machine for 2 year now treating "at least 4 times a year". *How can your hives have that many mites???*



Luigi Conelli said:


> At this point there is only one explanation :
> *We have a lot of varroa *, you have a lot of AFB.
> We'll save our beekeeper with our ozono device.
> You'll have always less bees in your beehives!


There can be only one explanation; You have invented a machine that increases the mite population. 

*I think the goal is to reduce mites!*


----------



## JRG13

LoL Flowerplanter, I've been staying away from this thread with a 10' pole. It might have grabbed some initial interest but claiming they have no mites because they're hives are so healthy then showing mite drops during treatments that are pretty high is quite humorous. I get that the treatment may be effective, but it doesn't seem to slow down the issue at all which would be the ultimate goal.


----------



## jwcarlson

Luigi Conelli said:


> Latest update from central southern Italy!
> This week we collected data of the application of oxalic acid sublimated in the hives , made ​​with the queen caged, in major Italian companies beekeeping .
> The result is a mortality of queens on average at 22 % with peaks at 24 %, mortality of varroa mite at 60%
> Other hives treated with ozone gave mortality of queens bees at 0 %, mortality of varroa mite at 99,9%.
> The use of ozone has proven unsurpassed


Luigi, how was the AFB spore kill? You claimed it kills all AFB spores, right?

Also, how did you ascertain that 60% and 99.9% of mites were killed (respectively)? How soon after application were they assays done? Any sort of actual data in tabular form? Methods?

What was the sample size on the OAV and Ozone treated colonies? What does 22% with peaks at 24% really mean? Either 22% of the queens died or 24% of the queens died. You show the variance for queen mortality only for OAV and not for your wonder machine. Again... sample size of ozone treated colonies? What was the mortality range of varroa in the O3 colonies? Surely not every single colony showed 99.9% mite death, right? What were mite counts from the colonies after you gassed the bees and counted remaining mites (this is the only way you'd ever get a hard number as far as percentage kill)?



JRG13 said:


> LoL Flowerplanter, I've been staying away from this thread with a 10' pole. It might have grabbed some initial interest but claiming they have no mites because they're hives are so healthy then showing mite drops during treatments that are pretty high is quite humorous. I get that the treatment may be effective, but it doesn't seem to slow down the issue at all which would be the ultimate goal.


To be fair, on that point, they could treat know infestations of other people's colonies. It's not like it HAS to be from one that was treated multiple times.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jwcarlson said:


> Luigi, how was the AFB spore kill? You claimed it kills all AFB spores, right?
> 
> Also, how did you ascertain that 60% and 99.9% of mites were killed (respectively)? How soon after application were they assays done? Any sort of actual data in tabular form? Methods?
> 
> What was the sample size on the OAV and Ozone treated colonies? What does 22% with peaks at 24% really mean? Either 22% of the queens died or 24% of the queens died. You show the variance for queen mortality only for OAV and not for your wonder machine. Again... sample size of ozone treated colonies? What was the mortality range of varroa in the O3 colonies? Surely not every single colony showed 99.9% mite death, right? What were mite counts from the colonies after you gassed the bees and counted remaining mites (this is the only way you'd ever get a hard number as far as percentage kill)?
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, on that point, they could treat know infestations of other people's colonies. It's not like it HAS to be from one that was treated multiple times.


All these data were collected in our files and are not public .
Ours was just a news . The tables you'll have when it's all over .
Of course we are collecting data just from beekeepers who bought our ozone machine . They divided into two theses their hives . In their thesis ozone is more effective than the OAV . It may be that they do not know how to use OAV but this is not a topic of discussion . We wanted to choose this situation to show that using ozone on beehives can made also from a beekeeper who is not competent . Not all beekeepers are buying our machine , especially those who know how to treat well the bees and they have good treatments against varroa. Other beekeepers have used our ozone machine on their bees and found that the fall of Varroa was very low . They preferred to continue with their method of conducting and returned the equipment .
As you can see not everything is simple .
One thing is very clear so far: In central southern Italy the main beekeeping companies have bigger problems to control the varroa and ozone are working out great.


----------



## jadebees

As a teenager, I worked in a dairy. I never knew those tall rubber boots would be needed to treat varroa mites with a new method. You must verify your study by the smell, on your feet.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jadebees said:


> As a teenager, I worked in a dairy. I never knew those tall rubber boots would be needed to treat varroa mites with a new method. You must verify your study by the smell, on your feet.


What mean your thread?
We in Italy , by chance , we found that using ozone on live bees could kill varroa .
We have obtained a patent . We are developing it together the beekeepers in Italy and around the world.
We thought we would so inform the international community of beekeepers .
I think there is nothing wrong .
After that everyone continues on his way or simplifies his life of beekeeper using ozone .
Many thanks


----------



## jadebees

Mr. Coneli, you distort known facts, and seem to make your own data , contrary to the experience of 1000's of excellent beekeepers. That is an insult, to intelligence, to continue that here. Your sucess will follow the integrity of your claims. Soon that is what your company will be known for. Not for the performance of your product.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jadebees said:


> Mr. Coneli, you distort known facts, and seem to make your own data , contrary to the experience of 1000's of excellent beekeepers. That is an insult, to intelligence, to continue that here. Your sucess will follow the integrity of your claims. Soon that is what your company will be known for. Not for the performance of your product.


Many thanks


----------



## jwcarlson

Luigi Conelli said:


> They divided into two theses their hives . In their thesis ozone is more effective than the OAV . It may be that they do not know how to use OAV but this is not a topic of discussion .


How do you come to the conclusion that they do not know how to use OAV NOT being important for your trials? 
Do they know how to use your machine, Luigi? Starting to wonder what kind of people are doing the trials. 
Are you killing off colonies after OAV and Ozone application to count remaining mites both phoretic and in the brood? This is the only way to know how many mites were killed. And frankly, 60% kill of mites after one OAV treatment is pretty darn good. In fact unbelievable seeing as pretty much everything I've read says that only 15-20% of them are able to be exposed to OAV in colonies with brood.

You're saying that one out of every five queens who are hit with a single dose of OAV are killed. That doesn't seem absurd to you? That is catastrophic levels of queen loss. Statistically, that's a 60% chance of queen loss in a standard recommended three once weekly OAV applications. And if OAV were that hard the reality would be no queens would be left at the end the standard doses after three weeks.

What dose of OAV were your people using?


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jwcarlson said:


> How do you come to the conclusion that they do not know how to use OAV NOT being important for your trials?
> Do they know how to use your machine, Luigi? Starting to wonder what kind of people are doing the trials.
> Are you killing off colonies after OAV and Ozone application to count remaining mites both phoretic and in the brood? This is the only way to know how many mites were killed. And frankly, 60% kill of mites after one OAV treatment is pretty darn good. In fact unbelievable seeing as pretty much everything I've read says that only 15-20% of them are able to be exposed to OAV in colonies with brood.
> 
> You're saying that one out of every five queens who are hit with a single dose of OAV are killed. That doesn't seem absurd to you? That is catastrophic levels of queen loss. Statistically, that's a 60% chance of queen loss in a standard recommended three once weekly OAV applications. And if OAV were that hard the reality would be no queens would be left at the end the standard doses after three weeks.
> 
> What dose of OAV were your people using?


I know that in Italy to fight varroa beekeepers capture the queen in a cage before applying OAV. This serves to prevent the queen lays egg in the cell.
The queen is captured in the cage all the time necessary to hatch pupae of bees and the honeycombs have no nest . After this time they apply oxalic acid sublimated . I know neither the dose or type . I only know that the queens dead at high percentage . I do not know if because they are captured for too long or because the bees no longer recognize and kill the queen.
I never used oxalic acid to treat my bees .
If you shocked by things that you don't know I can not do anything for you.
Many thanks.


----------



## jwcarlson

Luigi Conelli said:


> I know that in Italy to fight varroa beekeepers capture the queen in a cage before applying OAV. This serves to prevent the queen lays egg in the cell.
> The queen is captured in the cage all the time necessary to hatch pupae of bees and the honeycombs have no nest . After this time they apply oxalic acid sublimated . I know neither the dose or type . I only know that the queens dead at high percentage . I do not know if because they are captured for too long or because the bees no longer recognize and kill the queen.


I suppose if you cage a queen for the amount of time it takes to become broodless (about 20 days) and then OAV and release her you're going to have a new emergency queen in that time. So high losses is no surprise in that regard. So the testing methods are completely different for OAV and Ozone? Or are you caging your queen for the same amount of time? You're certainly blaming OAV for queen mortality when it is not the OAV at all... it's the beekeeper and the method.

Still no answer on how you're deciding you kill 99.9% of mites in the hive. Gassing the bees and counting in brood cells and on bees for left over mites?


----------



## Dominic

jwcarlson said:


> I suppose if you cage a queen for the amount of time it takes to become broodless (about 20 days) and then OAV and release her you're going to have a new emergency queen in that time. So high losses is no surprise in that regard. So the testing methods are completely different for OAV and Ozone? Or are you caging your queen for the same amount of time?
> 
> Still no answer on how you're deciding you kill 99.9% of mites in the hive. Gassing the bees and counting in brood cells and on bees for left over mites?


In-season OA treatment doesn't require that long a wait, because you can deduct the days it takes for the (new) queen's (new) eggs (depending on if you re-use the same queen or not) to get capped. 

For example, if you remove a queen (day 0), then put a queen cell (day 1), which hatches a few days later (day 3), then gets mated and starts laying (day 10)... those eggs will start getting capped only on their ninth day (day 19). With this method, you hive would only have two or three day's worth of capped brood (better to treat sooner than later with this tight window, though). Not counting drones, of course, but a drone trap frame can take care of those. At most, you can add a delay of 2-3 days before the introduction of the queen cell, and then if you use OA (or any treatment) right before the new queen's brood gets capped, you'd have a window of no capped brood at all. Or if you want to save a few bucks on the queen cell or don't mind the colony's development being delayed so much, you can let the hive make its own emergency cell, which would give you a much larger window without any capped brood to treat.


----------



## jwcarlson

Dominic... queen is actively laying. Beekeeper cages her in the colony. Those eggs she laid that day take 20ish days to go through the cycle and emerge. That's how Luigi says these guys are doing it.

I don't understand what you're trying to say... this isn't about requeening. It's about Luigi's trials caging queens for a long period of time (long enough to have an emergency queen emerge) and then blaming those queens dying on OAV.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

...Changed my mind ... 

.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jwcarlson said:


> I suppose if you cage a queen for the amount of time it takes to become broodless (about 20 days) and then OAV and release her you're going to have a new emergency queen in that time. So high losses is no surprise in that regard. So the testing methods are completely different for OAV and Ozone? Or are you caging your queen for the same amount of time? You're certainly blaming OAV for queen mortality when it is not the OAV at all... it's the beekeeper and the method.
> 
> Still no answer on how you're deciding you kill 99.9% of mites in the hive. Gassing the bees and counting in brood cells and on bees for left over mites?


to check varroa before and after treatment we use the follow metod. With this method, if we find 10 varroa mites before treatment and after treatment there are 6 varroa mites yet means that 60% of varroe is not dead . (OAV case)
If instead we find 10 varroe before treatment and after treatment are 0 varroa means that 100 % died . (Ozone case)
look at the video 
https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=...Kt6bXufEA-mmJVPQCFGyTw&bvm=bv.112064104,d.bGQ


----------



## Luigi Conelli

The thesis are similar (both with queen caged without brood in the nest).
There is only a different situation.
During OVA application bees are very nervous and can kill caged queen.
During Ozone application bess are very calm and don't kill caged queen.


----------



## Dominic

jwcarlson said:


> Dominic... queen is actively laying. Beekeeper cages her in the colony. Those eggs she laid that day take 20ish days to go through the cycle and emerge. That's how Luigi says these guys are doing it.
> 
> I don't understand what you're trying to say... this isn't about requeening. It's about Luigi's trials caging queens for a long period of time (long enough to have an emergency queen emerge) and then blaming those queens dying on OAV.


If you are using the same queen, you still can count the time it takes for the new (post-release) eggs to get capped and deduct that from the total confinement time required. In other words, you still have to wait the three week lapse for the pre-confinement eggs to hatch before treating, but you don't have to confine the queen for all of these three weeks, because the eggs she'd lay in the 9 days or so before the treatment wouldn't yet be capped.

That still requires caging the queen far longer than I'd ever want to, but still a lot less than having her caged the whole time. Hence: if you are gonna confine her that long, you may as well just requeen the hive. Or just make a split. Pretty much any technique is better than caging a mated queen for that long.

I haven't read more than his first few posts, to be honest, so I won't comment on his claims. I was just commenting induced brood breaks in general.


----------



## jwcarlson

Luigi Conelli said:


> to check varroa before and after treatment we use the follow metod. With this method, if we find 10 varroa mites before treatment and after treatment there are 6 varroa mites yet means that 60% of varroe is not dead . (OAV case)
> If instead we find 10 varroe before treatment and after treatment are 0 varroa means that 100 % died . (Ozone case)
> look at the video
> https://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=...Kt6bXufEA-mmJVPQCFGyTw&bvm=bv.112064104,d.bGQ


How many colonies were sampled? And they all showed zero varroa? Every single one of them?

That's an interesting sugar shake method.


----------



## RichardsonTX

What is a chemical? Water is one example.


----------



## Eduardo Gomes

jwcarlson said:


> Dominic... queen is actively laying. Beekeeper cages her in the colony.


jwcarlson is right about the side effects of caging the queens, which can range from 18 days up to 28 days, depending on the methods. In an Italian study can be read:

"the most common technique currently in Italy is caging the queen. Such
operation, however, requires a huge amount of work because the beekeeper makes it necessary
the identification of the queen on honeycombs; also requires a strict programming (since caging
to the processing spend 24 days) and therefore does not lend itself to emergency treatments. The forced break
in oviposition often causes phenomena of failure in the family are reported attempts
breeding new queens, less recognition of Queen caged, even, in some cases,
coexistence of multiple queens. The caging can not succeed: the caged queen can get free,
with or without the intervention of other bees, and construction defects of the cage. Also fertility
young queens can be compromised by caging, so that it is often necessary
a control, following the liberation of the queen, to verify the resumption of the deposition." 

source L. Mezzalira, “Effetto della rimozione della covata e del blocco di covata sull'infestazione da Varroa destructor”, 2014.


----------



## jwcarlson

RichardsonTX said:


> What is a chemical? Water is one example.


I know, an alarming amount of 2-[3,4-dihydroxy-2,5-bis(hydroxymethyl)oxolan-2-yl]oxy-6-(hydroxymethyl)oxane-3,4,5-trio was used in Luigi's video. Scary sounding stuff, right?










All those pointy things might poke your bees.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jwcarlson said:


> I know, an alarming amount of 2-[3,4-dihydroxy-2,5-bis(hydroxymethyl)oxolan-2-yl]oxy-6-(hydroxymethyl)oxane-3,4,5-trio was used in Luigi's video. Scary sounding stuff, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those pointy things might poke your bees.


to check varroa density in the beehives only podwer of sugar and water.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Eduardo Gomes said:


> jwcarlson is right about the side effects of caging the queens, which can range from 18 days up to 28 days, depending on the methods. In an Italian study can be read:
> 
> "the most common technique currently in Italy is caging the queen. Such
> operation, however, requires a huge amount of work because the beekeeper makes it necessary
> the identification of the queen on honeycombs; also requires a strict programming (since caging
> to the processing spend 24 days) and therefore does not lend itself to emergency treatments. The forced break
> in oviposition often causes phenomena of failure in the family are reported attempts
> breeding new queens, less recognition of Queen caged, even, in some cases,
> coexistence of multiple queens. The caging can not succeed: the caged queen can get free,
> with or without the intervention of other bees, and construction defects of the cage. Also fertility
> young queens can be compromised by caging, so that it is often necessary
> a control, following the liberation of the queen, to verify the resumption of the deposition."
> 
> source L. Mezzalira, “Effetto della rimozione della covata e del blocco di covata sull'infestazione da Varroa destructor”, 2014.


Well done Eduardo!


----------



## Luigi Conelli

RichardsonTX said:


> What is a chemical? Water is one example.


podwer sugar plus water


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jwcarlson said:


> How many colonies were sampled? And they all showed zero varroa? Every single one of them?
> 
> That's an interesting sugar shake method.


We check 10% of beehives in our trial.
0 varroa only in ozone case


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Dear All!
Look at the table of the evidence on the public varrora in central southern Italy .
Sorry for italian language. Very easy to translate.


----------



## jean-marc

Hello Luigi. Has a date been set yet for the demonstration of the ozonator in southern Italy? 

Jean-Marc


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jean-marc said:


> Hello Luigi. Has a date been set yet for the demonstration of the ozonator in southern Italy?
> 
> Jean-Marc


I asked Beekeeper's Sicily to give a date for ozone demonstration. They propose 20 and 21 february 2016, but I am not sure yet.
I listen them and I'll inform you a.s.a.p.
Regards


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Latest update.
During the winter we are conducting checks of the effectiveness of ozone against varroa.
When the average temperature of the day was below 10 ° C , the results are scarce. ( from mid-November until now ) .
Checking in August, September, October , beginning of November we find that varroa is much more sensitive to ozone .
In conclusion, the low temperatures outside the hive can be detrimental to the proper functioning of the equipment .
Moreover We started in March and continued until the beginning of November with excellent results .
View attachment Prove dimostrative ozono effettuate da Luigi Conelli e Raffaele Messore.pdf


----------



## jean-marc

Luigi:

Are the dates of Feb 20 and 21 confirmed for the ozonator demonstration? Is there a location picked out yet? 

Jean-Marc


----------



## Luigi Conelli

jean-marc said:


> Luigi:
> 
> Are the dates of Feb 20 and 21 confirmed for the ozonator demonstration? Is there a location picked out yet?
> 
> Jean-Marc


 Till now I have not any confirmation from sicilian beekeepers. They must make a joint meeting to decide.


----------



## flexogreen

hello Luigi can you contact me? im in France and interest in your system .
regards


----------



## Luigi Conelli

flexogreen said:


> hello Luigi can you contact me? im in France and interest in your system .
> regards


Write to me at my private email [email protected].
I'll give you all informations you need, plus the address of the seller.
i am not involved in commercial activities.
Regards
Luigi


----------



## hex0rz

wow, I occassionally read some of this thread. Do you have any pictures or videos to show of this in action? Your keeping me in suspense just talking about it! I need more visual stimulation! lol...


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Hi hexOrz!
Write to my private email [email protected], You'll receive all you need.
regards
Luigi Conelli


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Luigi Conelli said:


> Till now I have not any confirmation from sicilian beekeepers. They must make a joint meeting to decide.


Latest update!
Sicilian Beekeepers inform me as follow:
"Ciao Luigi,
in occasione della riunione del direttivo dell'associazione apicoltori catanesi , con sede a Zafferana Etnea , abbiamo discusso dell'ozono e del suo utilizzo in apicoltura e della possibilità di fare una prova pratica.
Si è deciso che essendo gli alveari ormai trattati con blocchi di covata e altro una prova ora sarebbe poco significativa , mentre sarebbe molto interessante ai primi di luglio , cioè dopo il castagno".

Cordiali Saluti

Rosario


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

Which roughly translates into:

"Hello Louis,
on the occasion of the Governing Association meeting beekeepers Catania, based in Zafferana, we discussed ozone and its use in beekeeping and the chance to make a practical test.
It was decided that the hives now being treated with blocks brood and another a try now would be insignificant, while it would be very interesting in early July, ie after the chestnut tree.

Yours sincerely"

Which means the presentation is delayed into July. Isn't it?


----------



## Luigi Conelli

BernhardHeuvel said:


> Which roughly translates into:
> 
> "Hello Louis,
> on the occasion of the Governing Association meeting beekeepers Catania, based in Zafferana, we discussed ozone and its use in beekeeping and the chance to make a practical test.
> It was decided that the hives now being treated with blocks brood and another a try now would be insignificant, while it would be very interesting in early July, ie after the chestnut tree.
> 
> Yours sincerely"
> 
> Which means the presentation is delayed into July. Isn't it?


Many thanks Bernard.
I posted their original reply in italian language because of is an official decision of 400 Sicilian Beekepeers about my patent.
Yes it is.
Regards


----------



## hex0rz

While I admire the idea behind this method. I simply could not justify the money spent on a unit. It would have to really blow every other treatment method out of the water by obliterating the competition by keeping cost down to a minimum. But the duration of treatment per hive is very prohibitive, IMO.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

hex0rz said:


> While I admire the idea behind this method. I simply could not justify the money spent on a unit. It would have to really blow every other treatment method out of the water by obliterating the competition by keeping cost down to a minimum. But the duration of treatment per hive is very prohibitive, IMO.


Thanks for your appreciation.
There's a high price to be considered high if in exchange it offers to you the chance to have a profitable beekeeping without the use of chemical additives?
We have a patent and also many costs.
We do not want to cancel the competition with other company or multinationals with the technique of low prices (nonsense).
We want to share an opportunity for a modern natural beekeeping with who believe in it.
Treatment times are 4-5 minutes for each hive, not many if in return you get to reduce the most dangerous enemies of bees in one shot.
In Italy
The cost to treat a hive with our system is only 0.20 cents per year plus 15 minutes of worker.
The cost to treat a hive with the organic farming system is 15 € per year plus 40 minutes of worker.
The cost to treat a hive with the chemical system is 15 € per year + 6 minutes worker.
The choice is yours.


----------



## Piotr

Witajcie co z tym ozonem Polsce super się spisuje ale komuś zależy żeby ta metoda nie weszła w życie czy to może nie na renke firmom farmaceutyczne


----------



## Luigi Conelli

Piotr said:


> Witajcie co z tym ozonem Polsce super się spisuje ale komuś zależy żeby ta metoda nie weszła w życie czy to może nie na renke firmom farmaceutyczne


Dear Piotr!
Can you write in English?
Regards


----------



## CBQueens

If anyone speaks Spanish... These guys are showing an ozone treatment

https://www.facebook.com/groups/778165228987157/permalink/1178174962319513/


----------



## isbmann

CBQueens said:


> If anyone speaks Spanish... These guys are showing an ozone treatment
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/778165228987157/permalink/1178174962319513/


Saw that. Do they realize O3 is heavier than air and will come right out the open entrance? I'm totally very skeptical. I use ozone to shock treat pulled combs but have not tested any on a live colony. I do know a very little ozone concentration in a confined space will kill spiders and crickets dead. Very skeptical.


----------



## MartinSzy

Ozone is very fast to not be resonate to treat microbes. It last 5 Min as a Oxidizer when mixed (Sparged) with Cold Water. You cannot Spray it. The Shearing by the Nozzle removes the Ozone. 
I would look into other Oxidizers like Hydrogen Peroxide at very low levels. HP lasts a long time to Oxidize Microbes. Chlorine is in the middle. I think Nosema would be a great attack for such methods of anti Fungal treatments. As well as some others. I miss my Old TV that had Corona Discharge smell.


----------



## Luigi Conelli

isbmann said:


> Saw that. Do they realize O3 is heavier than air and will come right out the open entrance? I'm totally very skeptical. I use ozone to shock treat pulled combs but have not tested any on a live colony. I do know a very little ozone concentration in a confined space will kill spiders and crickets dead. Very skeptical.


please look at the follow link.
many thanks

https://www.linkedin.com/posts/luig...-apicultura-activity-6702210787995357184-_-Ww


----------

